# Wanted Keeled Ratsnake-Ptyas carinatus



## Southerncopperhead (Oct 5, 2011)

This snake or anything similar would be nice
: victory:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

These aren't DWA. try an ad in the classified section matey :2thumb:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Moshpitviper said:


> These aren't DWA. try an ad in the classified section matey :2thumb:


you beat me to it, why place an advert in this section?


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

please dont tell me this is intended as a "training snake"


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

i dunno i spoke to Al aka viperkeeper about these due to there aggression and venom and he said these are as close to an elapid as you can get without it being an elapid ?


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

nothing prepares you for the real deal though matey, i do appreciate why people consider "training snakes" as an option, however, as i said, there is no preperation that can prepare you for an arsy hot.....................


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

i get that but have u ever seen one of these in an arsy mood theres a video on youtube somewhere of one chasing the owner round the room these are rear fanged and there venoms actually fairly dodgy they make boiga look like pussys


----------



## Southerncopperhead (Oct 5, 2011)

snappingchap said:


> nothing prepares you for the real deal though matey, i do appreciate why people consider "training snakes" as an option, however, as i said, there is no preperation that can prepare you for an arsy hot.....................


Yes but everyone says you need years of experience

but others are just saying start with a couple of copperheads and expand from there as there no training snakes that can prepare you for a venomous and no amount of research can prepare you for it eaither


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Southerncopperhead said:


> Yes but everyone says you need years of experience
> 
> but others are just saying start with a couple of copperheads and expand from there as there no training snakes that can prepare you for a venomous and no amount of research can prepare you for it eaither


Copperheads are in my honest opinion, the best first hot snake. but you should have a few years of reptile keeping under your belt first. but then... you already know this.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Why not a CB european vipera species? 

I have come across some horrible copperheads.

I have to agree, I kept a few Boiga before handling venomous and they really do nothing to prepare you for the real thing, especially Boiga as they as slow and stress really easily so getting one to practice handling with is ridiculous IMO.

You'll have to either get lucky and find a mentor or there seems to be a lot of courses appearing now, it would be a good idea to investigate into them if you want to see if it's for you.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Owzy said:


> Why not a CB european vipera species?
> 
> I have come across some horrible copperheads.
> 
> ...


A Lairy Copperhead would be ideal. you dont want your first hot to be deceptively soppy. May lead to misjudging the species you keep after. But you may well be right. something like ammodytes would also be preferable over many others. I know a lot of people think N. kahoutia are good first hots. I dunno about that....


----------



## Southerncopperhead (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm not going to go for a naja kouthia for a first hot snake that would be a lil silly
i want either a copperhead or a adder if there good first hots?


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

get a nice little copperhead you cant go wrong there.


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

European vipera; attractive and varied. There is also the potential to assist from a conservation/research standpoint.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Southerncopperhead said:


> I'm not going to go for a naja kouthia for a first hot snake that would be a lil silly
> i want either a copperhead or a adder if there good first hots?


Most certainly an adder is not a good first hot, for a kcik off you'll hard pushed to get any CB in the UK and wild ones should stay wild!

Smaller rattlers are a good bet


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

slippery42 said:


> Most certainly an adder is not a good first hot, for a kcik off you'll hard pushed to get any CB in the UK and wild ones should stay wild!
> 
> Smaller rattlers are a good bet


I think he meant something like ammos


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

Can I just ask, by the way, why you want any venomous? I'd understand if there was a snake you wanted to keep because you like a particular type and it happens to be venomous, but this "I want to get into venomous keeping" seems a strange attitude. Rather more about the danger/perceived kudos of the keeping than fascination with the animal kept it seems sometimes.


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

i have to say, we all have our opinions on first snakes etc, i think in this instance id be inclined towards agreeing with mr slippery, smaller species of rattlers are a great starting point, however each person has likes and dislikes, so even though rattlers and bitis appeal to me, others prefer akistrodons and naja etc, all i will say is, know your limits, have a snake you are confident you can care for and handle etc.


----------



## Southerncopperhead (Oct 5, 2011)

I want to keep them as i am fansinated with most if not all vipera
I also would like to breed a few species aswell
I am not doing it for reputation from my friends or to scare people
as no one but me is going in the locked room anyway
i am truely fansinated
and would like to keep a fair few species of them
but mainly would like to know a few good "begginer species"
i would feel confident with a couple of copperheads
i don't know about a rattler but if it was a small species then maybe a good idea


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

Can your fascination not be fed in some other way than keeping them? _Agkistrodon_ are not a 'soft option' as Owzy commented.


----------

